# لشراء ماركات أصلية من ساعات ألماس وأقلام ماركات وقلادات ألماس وكبكات ونظارات شمسية



## مسوقة26 (12 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم






هذه مجموعة من الساعات العالمية الأصلية الرائعة



ضمان من عندي بإعادة المال في حال لم تعجبكم أي سلعة مني في خلال أسبوع




او لو وجد اقل من سعري في خلال شهر





للطلب او للأستفسار نرجو وضعها بالرد على الموضوع وذكر رقم السلعة وعددها او أستفسارك ..





ملاحظة مهمة : يأتي مع الألماس شهادة بجودة الألماس لكن لا أطلبه لكي لا يرتفع سعر السلعة قيمة الشهادة فقط يتراوح من 120 الى 150 ريال حسب الشركة ,لكن أي شخص يستطيع فحص الألماس من أي محل للذهب هناك جهاز للفحص ومجاني ولو ظهر خلاف ذلك تعاد البضاعة وأنا اتحمل كل التكاليف من شحن وخلافة.والله خير الشاهدين....



1- ساعة نسائية رائعة من شركة OFFICINA DEL TEMPO إيطالية الصنع مرصعة بـ 44 حجر ألماس إيطالي نظيف رائع وبوزن 0,25 قيراط مع شهادة ألماس وبسعر رائع جداً فقط 650 ريال.

























@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@


2- ساعة رجالية من شركة GIOVINE الإيطالية الشهيرة باللون النحاسي الجميل وحزام جلد أسود وبسعر رائع فقط 450 ريال.





















@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@


3- ساعة نسائية رائعة من شركة OFFICINA DEL TEMPO إيطالية الصنع مرصعة بـ 120 حجر ألماس إيطالي نظيف رائع وبوزن 0,50 قيراط مع شهادة ألماس وبسعر رائع جداً فقط 1150 ريال.






















@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@


4- ساعة رجالية من شركة Akribos XXIV السويسرية الشهيرة مرصعة بـ 6 أحجار من الألماس مع مينا صدف اللؤلؤ الرائع بسعر 500 ريال فقط.



























@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@


5- ساعة ألماس نسائية رائعة من شركة TECHNO MASTER الشهيرة بعلامة الدلفين مطعمة بـ 12 حجر ألماس يأتي معها حزاميين إيضافيين وبسعر رائع جداً فقط 400 ريال.





















@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@


6- ساعة ألماس نسائية رائعة من شركة TECHNO MASTER الشهيرة بعلامة الدلفين مطعمة بـ 12 حجر ألماس يأتي معها حزاميين إيضافيين وبسعر رائع جداً فقط 400 ريال.





















@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@


7- ساعة نسائية روووعة من شركة AKRIBOS XXIV السويسرية الشهيرة وبمحركات جميعها سويسرية الصنع ,مرصعة بـ 12 حجر ألماس داخلي لا يمكن أختبار هذه الساعة لذلك هذا موقع الشركة ويمكنك مشاهدتها وبياناتها

هنا
http://www.akribosxxiv.com/#/ultimate


وبسعر رائع فقط 550 ريال.



























@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@


8- ساعة رجالية من شركة GIOVINE الإيطالية الشهيرة باللون الفضي الجميل وحزام أسود من الربل الناعم والقوي وبسعر رائع فقط 400 ريال.




















@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@


9- ساعة رجالية رياضية من شركة STUHRLING ORIGINAL السويسرية الشهيرة قطر الساعة 45 مم وبسعر رائع فقط 375 ريال.





















@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@


10- ساعة رجالية من شركة MIRUS تصميم جذاب وبكشف بسيط لمحركاتها مع حزام من الجلد بسعر رائع فقط 255 ريال فقط.





















@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@


11- ساعة نسائية من شركة MIRUS تصميم جذاب وناعم مع حزام من الجلد مع علبة رائعة من الجلد الطبيعي وبسعر رائع فقط 250 ريال فقط.





















@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@


12- ساعة نسائية من شركة US ARMY او الجيش الأمريكي بلون مميز وراااايق وبسعر رائع فقط 150 ريال.





















@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@


13- ساعة نسائية رائعة من شركة OFFICINA DEL TEMPO الإيطالية الشهيرة بلون رائع ومميز وبسعر رائع فقط 330 ريال.





















@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@


14- ساعة نسائية رائعة من شركة OFFICINA DEL TEMPO الإيطالية الشهيرة بلون رائع ومميز وبسعر رائع فقط 380 ريال.



























@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@


15- ساعة نسائية من شركة OBAKU HARMONY السويسرية الرائعة وبمحركات جميعها سويسرية الصنع مرصعة بـ 12 حجر ألماس نظيف داخلي وبسعر رائع فقط 360 ريال.


























@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@


16- ساعة نسائية من شركة OBAKU HARMONY السويسرية الرائعة وبمحركات جميعها سويسرية الصنع مرصعة بـ 12 حجر ألماس نظيف داخلي وبسعر رائع فقط 360 ريال.



























@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@


17- ساعة نسائية ناعمة رياضية من شركة STUHRLING ORIGINAL السويسرية الشهيرة قطر الساعة 34 مم وبسعر رائع فقط 375 ريال.




















@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@


18- ساعة نسائية من شركة ROTARY يأتي معها قلادة بشكل قلبين متداخليين مرصعة بحجر ألماس بوزن 0.02 قيراط وبسعر رائع فقط 400 ريال.



























@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@


19- ساعة نسائية رائعة من شركة OFFICINA DEL TEMPO الإيطالية الشهيرة بلون رائع ومميز وبسعر رائع فقط 390 ريال.




















@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@


20- ساعة نسائية رائعة من شركة OFFICINA DEL TEMPO الإيطالية الشهيرة بلون رائع ومميز وبسعر رائع فقط 350 ريال.





















@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@


21- ساعة نسائية رائعة من شركة OFFICINA DEL TEMPO الإيطالية الشهيرة بلون رائع ومميز وبسعر رائع فقط 350 ريال.


















<!-- mp_trans_disable_end --><!-- mp_trans -->



نرجو الجدية عند الطلب والله لا يسامح كل الطلبات الغير جادة​




__________________

لشراء ماركات أصلية من ساعات ألماس وأقلام ماركات وقلادات ألماس وكبكات ونظارات شمسية
في الأحساء والدمام والخبر تسليم يد بيد مجاناً وفي مناطق المملكة عن طريق ألما اكسبرس بـ 35
للتواصل 0536950555 بو زياد.​


----------

